# Bradgate Park Nursing Home, Leicestershire, November 2008



## Goldie87 (Nov 15, 2008)

Visited here with Mr Sam. A pretty cool place, but has been smashed up loads recently unfortunately.
Thanks go to Danny523 for info on the place, cheers mate.


----------



## The Pirate (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks good i like the old photo.


----------



## MD (Nov 16, 2008)

here are a few from me cheers for driving mate i would have never found it!!


----------



## Danny523 (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres a video i made, its pretty lame, but thought id put it up anyway


----------



## meliorama (Nov 16, 2008)

Great photos! Love the graffitti in the 6th pic down, that's epic! Lol seems like an interesting site, it's up on the to-do list  great work!


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 16, 2008)

Those old pics and cards give such a sad feeling to the place, all those forgotten memories and people. good pics though, shame about all the 'redecoration' the locals added.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 16, 2008)

great pics mate the graffiti on the ground floor was quite something! a shame its so trashed but still worth seeing thanks to Danny523 for helping us out with this, you would of never known it existed unless you knew where to look

ill get some pics up in a bit


----------



## MD (Nov 16, 2008)

did you see this one mr sam on the roof


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 16, 2008)

that last one reminds me of 'Oh Dae Su' (oldboy)


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 16, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> did you see this one mr sam on the roof




I should think so lol...


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 16, 2008)

yes mate goldies got a pic of me at the top of the ladder, i reccon that flag pole needs a flag though 




































lil bear tucked up under an old curtain






a few reminders here and there what it actually was






just about every window is done in






the joker?






spray can






epic....











poor old pool table











flag pole shot...


----------



## Danny523 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice pics guys!!!


----------



## slb97 (Nov 16, 2008)

What brilliant pictures! The graffiti was spectacular especially the horror ones, I might have nightmares tonight!


----------



## cactusmelba (Nov 16, 2008)

the fourth pic down is heartbreaking, and the sixth one down is downright terrifying!

looks like a (once) beautiful place though..


----------



## MD (Nov 18, 2008)

ive found some details and an old photo 
it was called the Zachary Merton Home.





it was originally a convalescent home.


----------



## boothy (Apr 4, 2009)

Whilst in the area thought i'd grab a look,Its absolutley trashed now but still well good.

Shame these places get trashed,You wouldn't think a area as posh as that would alow this to happen,seems you get bad boys where ever you go.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

That graffiti with the doctor is creepy beyond words!

Good report


----------



## jameswildcooper (Apr 15, 2009)

went here the other day and it is a shame how trashed it is now


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 15, 2009)

boothy said:


> seems you get bad boys where ever you go.



Wannabe bad boys more like, well ghetto living with their rich parents in their posh houses. They have made the area a bit of a joke 

Video I made last year, not brilliant quality im afraid...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ggHVV9dAg[/ame]


----------



## boothy (Apr 16, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Wannabe bad boys more like, well ghetto living with their rich parents in their posh houses. They have made the area a bit of a joke
> 
> 
> Loving it Goldie87 !
> ...


----------



## jameswildcooper (Apr 19, 2009)

i drove by it today as i walk the dog out that way and its been fenced off now.


----------



## doras exploras (Apr 23, 2009)

its not graffitti, thats art!!

amazing, i'm sorry but the art outshadows the building, its such amazing graffitti!!

they can come and decorate my house!!

dr done and patient emptea can come to tea!


----------



## MD (Apr 23, 2009)

doras exploras said:


> its not graffitti, thats art!!
> 
> amazing, i'm sorry but the art outshadows the building,



its good but no way is it better and an art deco building.


----------



## james.s (Apr 23, 2009)

*








Click to expand...


That's really sad, you should have rehomed it. Nice building and pictures. Great Graffiti, Nice work!*


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 23, 2009)

The guys artwork is excellent, but I agree with MD, you can't beat a good bit of art deco 
Hopefully the fences will slow down the number of visitors to the place, Im hoping the building survives because its great.


----------

